# What do you think?



## CashStakks (Sep 18, 2009)

6 months ago i posted pictures of the puppy i found by a dumpster in my home town. i found him when he was about 3 weeks old and the vet said he was a pitbull/lab/beagle mix. Well after i posted the pics on here everyone told me he is deff a byb pit and i noticed all of the pitbull qualities but over the past 2 months i havent been able to see any changes or resemblances of that of a pitbull. So here are some more pics for yall to decide..Let me know what you think and if by anychance he will look more like a pit haha cause i really hope he does!! thanks..

here is a current pic of him at almost 7 months old


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

looks lab mix to me. jmo tho


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh he's cute his face reminds me of my dog Dosia



















If he's only 7 months he's still got a while to go. Dosia had the biggest ears when he was a puppy he looked like a black lab during one of his lankey growth spurts. LOL He looks normal now although he's only a little over a year so he might keep growing for a while.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Lab mix to me. He looks just like Dosia does in the head..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Mom_of_Kambo said:


> Lab mix to me. He looks just like Dosia does in the head..


right  His cute face reminds me of my Dosia bear. He does look like a lab mix but he's way cute either way :woof:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

he kinda looks like Dosia, but his face, nose and ears are way diffrent

here is a lab pix mix


















rottie lab mix









another lab rottie mix










sometimes you may think it is pit or have pit but it may be two diffrent breeds...you will never really know tho


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aaaaawwww you know who has an amazing lab pit mix, Nizmo he's such a cute boy OMG


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

He looks like a lab pit mix to me. It is hard to tell from pictures. Do you have some of him standing up? and from different views like from above from the side and from the front standing? Super cute pup though.


----------



## CashStakks (Sep 18, 2009)

here are some other pics..it might be small it wont allow me to upload any pics unless i make them super small...


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol cute dog


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Pup*

Hey CashStakks
First off-you are the kind of person that deserve to have dog's.You rescued a very young pup from death,and gave him a life.Good job man.
He look's great no matter his breed,so just enjoy him.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What a cute dog! I say Lab pit mix too he looks like a good combination of both.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

H elooks alot like a rez dog and most of them are lab/pit mixes. I love is head he is way cute!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

He looks lab mix, but he looks very sweet. He has gentle eyes..to me!!
GREAT RESCUE!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Very cute dog... good find!  I say lab/pit too


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Kinda got a pit/lab mix look. He's cute though. Love the colour


----------



## CashStakks (Sep 18, 2009)

thank u all..his fur is so smooth and short and i love it. He is starting to get brownish/brindle looking splotches around his shoulder and his butt. we found him w his brother(my friend took the lil brother no worries) and his brother had white and tan markings. does that help out any


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah I def agree on the Lab/Pit cross. Whether he's mixed of whichever breed he is gorgeous. Kudos on the rescue, we need more people like yourself out there.


----------



## ganja (Feb 11, 2010)

could be lab...
he's cute!


----------

